
No Billionaires - jatsign
https://hmmdaily.com/2018/10/16/no-billionaires/
======
blackflame7000
The dream of someday being wealthy is what makes most people get up in the
morning. No human wants to be equal we just want to be treated fairly and
uniformily. I don't need nor want bumber lanes on my road of life. I embrace
the challemge of comoeting. Having a billion dollars doesn't give you amazing
ideas. Everyone can do that for free

~~~
sharemywin
It's hard for me to believe you wouldn't be motivated by 999 million versus 1
B or 10 B. And at a certain point their not just "playing by the rules"
they're at best influencing then and at worst dictating them.

And you can argue maybe the government should have less regulations because
then their are less regulations to corrupt, but that just kicks the can down
the road.

~~~
blackflame7000
The real issue is that true competition is bought and acquired long before it
ever becomes a threat resulting in these unchecked industrial juggernauts.

------
lucozade
TL;DR Boo billionaires, yay kindergarten teachers. Well, one sentence was yay
kindergarten teachers anyway.

On the plus side, it's currently winning "vapid article of the week". So
that's something.

